# Unsure



## Vic2230 (10 mo ago)

To get a good look at things, I pulled the top cover off where my hydraulic pump is on my 9n. I then noticed a hole in the housing on the top right side. 
Is it possible that they manufactured it that way to get some oil to the rear drive components? Or do I have big problems?


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Is that the ring gear we are seeing?

I'm not familiar with that model. My 3910 shares the rear axle fluid with the hydraulics.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

The rear axle housing is your hydraulic reservoir on the 9N. The hole looks a little crude, but I think its supposed to be there. It is a little hard to get perspective from the pictures, however. 
Remember that at this time Ford was producing trucks and equipment with pieces that were still being hand forged.


----------



## Vic2230 (10 mo ago)

I appreciate the posts. It is a ring gear for what I believe is the rear axle. At first I was sure the gear ate a hole in the housing. But after thinking about it, there is no other way to get oil to that area. Sorry the pics are so bad.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Vic2230 said:


> I appreciate the posts. It is a ring gear for what I believe is the rear axle. At first I was sure the gear ate a hole in the housing. But after thinking about it, there is no other way to get oil to that area. Sorry the pics are so bad.


I was more shocked by how bad conditions are in there. Gonna take some serious cleaning and flushing to clean all the gunk off the case walls. Will be a great project!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If my memory serves me correctly, the hole is there to transfer oil from the diff to the tranny when going down hill when you need it, and will transfer oil back to the diff going up hill. keeps the oil level balanced out on the flats.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, the hole is there to transfer oil from the diff to the tranny when going down hill when you need it, and will transfer oil back to the diff going up hill. keeps the oil level balanced out on the flats.


I could see the use of that if the hole were lower. As is, it's at the top of the gearbox case and of little use in that regard.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ovrszd said:


> I could see the use of that if the hole were lower. As is, it's at the top of the gearbox case and of little use in that regard.


I certainly does look rough for an oil hole. It looks as though that gear behind the hole was a replacement for the gear that chewed the hole in the housing!?!


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> I certainly does look rough for an oil hole. It looks as though that gear behind the hole was a replacement for the gear that chewed the hole in the housing!?!


I thought about that. But as you mentioned things were done crudely back then. I've saw similar holes in other gearboxes.

I guess I still don't know the history of this tractor. As I mentioned, the inside of that gearbox is very contaminated. I might be tempted to jack up the rear tires and rotate that ring gear a complete revolution looking for damaged teeth....


----------

